# NFS Mount on Mac??



## mufugger (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey all,

I am in need of a little help.  I need to mount my Windows 2003 server share to my macs using NFS.  Currently, I am using samba to connect to the server and mount, but I need to use a UNC path (//Server/Share) to connect now so that the network is completely heterogenous.
Any ideas on how?  I've tried a few things, but I keep getting a "permission denied" error, that I can't seem to figure out.

I've tried:

mkdir server
mkdir server/share
mount nfs -t server:/share /server/share

That looks like its going to work, but if i try to list the contents of the directory, then i get the permission denied error.

Any help would be appreciated,

thanks,
Ross


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 25, 2006)

do you mean NTFS?

NTFS is supported under macos X as read only, i'm afraid.  fat32 is read/write, but NTFS is completely read only.


----------



## mufugger (Oct 25, 2006)

well, i meant nfs (network file system).  It's a protocol that allows different operating systems to share files....


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 25, 2006)

mufugger said:


> Hey all,
> 
> ....
> Any ideas on how?  I've tried a few things, but I keep getting a "permission denied" error, that I can't seem to figure out.
> ...


When all else fails, read the MacOS X *Help* menu, although the solution seems obvious: 

Select _Go>Connect to Server..._
Type: nfs://DNSname/pathname


----------

